# Do I Wish to DeBug?



## mudbug (Jan 22, 2007)

what does this mean?  I get it when I first log on to DC or when I go to the Member Photos section:

_A RunTime error has occurred._
_Do you wish to Debug?_

_Line: (a number that varies)_
_Error: object expected_

I have the choice of clicking Yes or No.  I click on No.  The message reappears a couple of times (could be with different numbers for the Line "line"), I keep clicking No, and then it goes away.


----------



## lulu (Jan 22, 2007)

Don't debug Mudbug, then you would just be Bug!  Or maybe, Bugbug!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 22, 2007)

tee hee, lulu.  You're right, of course.  But then I could begin to say without fear or favor that my name is mud in all the right places.


----------



## Dove (Jan 22, 2007)

We would rather have our Mudbug then a BugBug..
Marge


----------



## mudbug (Jan 22, 2007)

aw, thanks, Margie!
I still want to find out what makes this message appear.


----------



## candelbc (Jan 22, 2007)

It means something is likely crashing your Internet Explorer. You may have some sort of spyware or virus causing this..


----------



## mudbug (Jan 22, 2007)

yeah, could be candelbc.  but all my other programs seem to be running fine.
I'll do a spybot check later and see if that's the solution.


----------



## Aria (Jan 22, 2007)

Remember if you have a problem.....contact administrator.  They are doing a fine job of taking care of the Forum.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 22, 2007)

they do indeed, Aria.  However, I think this is something on my end.


----------

